# Just an FYI



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm selling a few things on Ebay. If you hit this one, you can hit "View sellers other items" to see the few other things I have.

Before too long, I'll have the 16" alloys up there. If anyone wants a knock around set of wheels, let me know.


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

hey i just wrote you on ebay...lol....but i realized you said you have a set of alloys too? Im looking into get rims for the altima...what type are they and do you have pics? Let me know....thanks


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

agirliegirlaltima said:


> hey i just wrote you on ebay...lol....but i realized you said you have a set of alloys too? Im looking into get rims for the altima...what type are they and do you have pics? Let me know....thanks



They are the 16" alloys that came with the Altima S and SL back in 02 (and 03 I think??).


This isn't my car, but this is what they look like. 












Make me an offer and we'll work on shipping


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

*hmmm*



Marvin said:


> They are the 16" alloys that came with the Altima S and SL back in 02 (and 03 I think??).
> 
> 
> This isn't my car, but this is what they look like.
> ...



well how much are you thinking of selling them for? Let me know first so we can start bargaining...


----------

